# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Kilo10, vrouw van 58, Den Haag, getrouwd en een passie voor Ega en Engelse cultuur.

## kilo10

Ik ben geintresseerd in alles wat deze laatste fase van mijn leven zo plezierig mogelijk kan maken. Dat kan volgens mij met een stabiele relatie, wat uitdagingen en een gezond gewicht. 

Ik heb een hekel aan smiley's, pictogrammen en taalgebruik met behulp van populaire afkortingen.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo kilo10, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

De dingen die je opnoemt, kunnen inderdaad je leven plezierig maken. Wellicht dat het forum je ook wat kan helpen daarin.

Een vriendelijke gezondheidsgroet van Leontien

----------


## kilo10

Leontien, bedankt, ik moet nog wat gaan lezen en dan zal ik vast veel herkening vinden.

----------

